# Hi im new



## Logan18 (Jun 5, 2005)

hey guys im new my cat ms.peel just had 2 kittens and im trying to learn some about how to take care of them. 
Thanks,
Logan


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Logan! There is a lot of good information on the forum. Good luck with the kittens.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It's nice to know you're here to help the kittens grow up. I hope to see pictures of them soon and welcome :!:


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome Logan, Ms. Peel and the new little wee ones! 

Would love to see pics of your newest additions if you have a chance.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome!! I am donna proudly owned by 3 wonderful kittys!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

opps!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. You will find lots of info here. Cant wait to see your kitties


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome Logan.


----------

